# Live Lobster



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2011)

I put this in tonights dinner thread, but thought I'd include it here too. 

Today is our 4th wedding anniversary so we're having a special dinner.
 When we were in New England a few weeks ago we fell in love with  northeast lobster so we ordered a couple of 3 pounders to be delivered  live to us this morning by way of FedX.  All that's left now is the  killin' and the eaten'....... All tips from lobster experts welcomed!!






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 4, 2011)

Where did you get them from? I use Main Lobster Direct when I'm in the mood, or for surprise presents. 
Live lobster is cool and a nice treat, but my heart will always be with the tails.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Where did you get them from? I use Main Lobster Direct when I'm in the mood, or for surprise presents.
> Live lobster is cool and a nice treat, but my heart will always be with the tails.



The online place is http://thelobsterguy.com Pac.  I think I like the claw meat just as much, if not more than the tail.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 4, 2011)

mmmm, they've got all kinds of goodies there.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I put this in tonights dinner thread, but thought I'd include it here too.
> 
> Today is our 4th wedding anniversary so we're having a special dinner.
> When we were in New England a few weeks ago we fell in love with  northeast lobster so we ordered a couple of 3 pounders to be delivered  live to us this morning by way of FedX.  All that's left now is the  killin' and the eaten'....... All tips from lobster experts welcomed!!
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2.



Happy anniversary, Kayelle!!!

What a wonderful dinner!  6 pounds of lobster, I'm hyperventilating...


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## spork (Nov 4, 2011)

One pound of clarified butter sounds about right.  

Happy Anniversary, Kayelle!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> mmmm, they've got all kinds of goodies there.



Yes indeed.  I used to order gifts for folks from a similar company, always much beloved!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats!

I have no advice for you.

I enjoy lobster rolls and lobster stew.

I'm afraid if someone gave me a live lobster I would probably name it and end up with a new pet.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> I have no advice for you.
> 
> ...



Lol!  I had a friend who did just that, he and a buddy bought a couple at a restaurant, said they would take them "to go", then put them on a string, and walked them down the street!


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!

Keep it simple. Steam or boil them. No need to do anything else. Clarified butter is a usual item to serve for dipping, but I much prefer regular melted butter, not clarified.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for the nice wishes everyone!!

The lobsters turned out great... steamed them in a big pot for 25 minutes.  We ate the tails with drawn butter, along with steamed jasmine rice and Haricot Vert with bacon and onion.
We have enough meat left from the bodies and claws to make two Lobster Rolls for lunch tomorrow.  I wish we could buy those special rolls here, but we'll have to make do with hot dog buns.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 4, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the nice wishes everyone!!
> 
> The lobsters turned out great... steamed them in a big pot for 25 minutes.  We ate the tails with drawn butter, along with steamed jasmine rice and Haricot Vert with bacon and onion.
> We have enough meat left from the bodies and claws to make two Lobster Rolls for lunch tomorrow.  I wish we could buy those special rolls here, but we'll have to make do with hot dog buns.



Dang, Kayelle.  Lobster and astroturf would be good!  Hot dog buns will be great!  Are you going to smear the buns with lots of butter and toast them?  Please say yes!  (living vicariously).


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great couple of meals!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 4, 2011)

The legs might not seem like the effort of working with, but if you detach all those lil guys from the body, and roll with a rolling pin)or a bottle of wine, just something that rolls)from the "toes" up, all the meat will come right on out the top. It adds up quick, and is just another way to get more bang for the buck.


****ALSO**** Pepridge farm makes a split top, "New England" style hot dog roll, available in most regular grocery stores. Not hard to find.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2011)

happy anniversary, k-l and mr. l.  
did you get any roe? did you eat the tomalley? i often save the roe and the leglet meat to make mashed potatoes, and when i can i use the water the lobsters were boiled in to boil the potatoes. i'm not a big fan of the tomalley, though.

there is no comparison to real maine lobster. it's something about the water.
i totally agree with gb. the only way to go is simply steamed or boiled, served with melted butter and some crusty bread for sopping up any liquor that spills out.

i never realized how common it is for people to mail order the little monsters. i just saw a lobster special on qvc that had 6 six ounce tails, and 2 lbs. of king crab legs for something like $275. that sounds crazy. we can get them for under $9/lb. all year long, $5 /lb. on sale seasonally.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> happy anniversary, k-l and mr. l.
> did you get any roe? did you eat the tomalley? i often save the roe and the leglet meat to make mashed potatoes, and when i can i use the water the lobsters were boiled in to boil the potatoes. i'm not a big fan of the tomalley, though.
> 
> there is no comparison to real maine lobster. it's something about the water.
> ...



Oh, just cut it out, BT.  Jealous.  

But can you get walleye?  Huh?  Huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Anniversary KL and Steve!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2011)

actually, i can. my neighbor is a big fresh water  fisherman. he heads out to the great lakes a few times a year for fish like salmon, walleye, and northern pike. he often brings us back fish in return for watching his house while he's gone.

i was listening to a business news radio program a while ago, and they mentioned that lobsters have gotten so plentiful that the price is being artificially supported so they don't lose their appeal as an expensive treat. i guess that's part of why they have become an affordable enough food to be able to ship for a profit.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> actually, i can. my neighbor is a big fresh water  fisherman. he heads out to the great lakes a few times a year for fish like salmon, walleye, and northern pike. he often brings us back fish in return for watching his house while he's gone.
> 
> i was listening to a business news radio program a while ago, and they mentioned that lobsters have gotten so plentiful that the price is being artificially supported so they don't lose their appeal as an expensive treat. i guess that's part of why they have become an affordable enough food to be able to ship for a profit.



I will offer to watch your neighbor's house for fish.  Please set up the cameras. 

Interesting about the lobsters, BT.  Good to know.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Aniv Kay.


----------



## Claire (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad it was great!  As often happens, I didn't find this until you'd already had the meal!  But I, too agree .... boil or steam, melted butter (don't know why you clarify in this case).  Red or Yukon Gold Potatoes, Corn on the cob.  

I don't know why those rolls aren't more available.  Somewhere I lived I could buy un-split hot dog buns, then would split them vertically.  Close.  But I actually prefer them for hot dogs and sausages.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2011)

I think the reason some people clarify the butter is so it doesn't burn/brown sitting on the butter warmer as easily. I used to have a different set of warmers and used to clarify the butter back then. If I didn't it would come to a boil too quickly and I'd end up blowing the flame out so it didn't brown, then relighting it ten minutes later. Clarifying raises the smoke point (I'm sure you know). I've got ceramic warmers now and don't have that problem. Either that or I am eating/dunking more quickly


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 5, 2011)

I found some Sara Lee French Rolls which would make a lovely bun for a lobster roll.   A good place to look for these and other nice sandwich rolls, is at the foot of the deli counter.

They're like a hoagie roll 7-1/2" long.  Now if I only had some lobster *sob*.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got back from the store on a "roll hunt" for the lobster rolls.  TAT.....Pep. Farm had everything there but "New England style rolls".....I'm thinking we are just too far west of New England to have a call for them here.  I did find some nice hogie kind of rolls by Kings Hawaiian bread company that should work well. *Yes,* I'll slather on the butter and grill them first Dawg.   I'm also going to make some clam chowder to go with the lobster rolls and decided to save it all for dinner tonight instead of lunch.  Thanks again for all the nice wishes for our anniversary...we sure have fun together and these two dinners have made for priceless memories. Wouldn't trade this for the fanciest expensvive dinner in the finest restaurant.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2011)

I imagine you searching for those buns must have been like me trying to find a tamale steamer a couple years ago.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I imagine you searching for those buns must have been like me trying to find a tamale steamer a couple years ago.



 That's about right, Pac.  By the way, I knew we had a discussion about these rolls before, and I found it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f153/whats-a-new-england-hot-dog-71979-4.html


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Lol!  I had a friend who did just that, he and a buddy bought a couple at a restaurant, said they would take them "to go", then put them on a string, and walked them down the street!



I once brought home 12 live New Brunswick lobsters. We had races with them in a very long corridor  The cats were quite entertained, but were cautious enough not to get nipped.

Glad to hear you had a great anniversary.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2011)

buckytom said:


> did you get any roe?
> we can get them for under $9/lb. all year long, $5 /lb. on sale seasonally.


 
I hope they didn't get any with roe. That would make them illegal. By law have to be tossed back. Our everyday winter price is $4.99 a pound. Summer lobsters are cheaper. My husband was a commercial fisherman and would bring home what they consider trash catch of lobster all the time. One time I let 16 of them die in the crisper. Forgot all about them. I have had my fill of lobster over the years. Give me a nice freshly caught Haddock any day.  And for those New England style rolls, take a slice of white bread, fold it from top to bottom. Toast the sides. Voila! There you have it.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 11, 2011)

Ouch, I bet that was ripe, Addie.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Ouch, I bet that was ripe, Addie.


 
So true. The stink alerted the neighbors to what I had done. Fortunately for me, there were no railroad tracks nearby or I would have been on them.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2011)

My second husband was a commercial fisherman. He would always bring in lobsters. The kids hated them. And I got sick of them real quick. He thought he was bringing home a treat. Little did he realize that during WWII we ate a lot of lobster as meat was rationed. And after a storm we would go down to the waterfront and pick them up off the beach. And dig up clams of all sizes. Including razor clams. Living only a few blocks from the Atlantic Ocean all seafood was plentiful. I still love seafood, but sometime need a rest from certain ones for a while. Lobsters are still on that list.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2011)

addie, that's interesting about the roe. 

we often get small 1 to 1 1/4 's with a pink eeggsack in the upper part of the tail towards the carapace ( or would that be thorax)?

is it legal any time of the year?


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2011)

No. They are the future of the lobster industry and by international law must be thrown back into the sea. Also there is a limit on the length of a lobster. I think it is five inches. To take illegal lobsters and getting caught means having the lobsters taken away and receiving in their place a hefty fine for each lobster. The lobster folks here would report in a heartbeat anyone taking illegal lobsters. They know that it is their future that is being taken from the sea. That sack of eggs mean that about 12 or more lobsters were lost to the industry. Most lobster men will only harvest male lobsters if their catch is a good one for the day.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 12, 2011)

Addie said:


> My second husband was a commercial fisherman. He would always bring in lobsters. The kids hated them. And I got sick of them real quick. He thought he was bringing home a treat. Little did he realize that during WWII we ate a lot of lobster as meat was rationed. And after a storm we would go down to the waterfront and pick them up off the beach. And dig up clams of all sizes. Including razor clams. Living only a few blocks from the Atlantic Ocean all seafood was plentiful. I still love seafood, but sometime need a rest from certain ones for a while. Lobsters are still on that list.


This brought back memories of the late 50s, we would all drive to the Lleyn peninsula after a storm to rock pool, my mum found the first lobster I ever ate, my dad and big brother would go out mackerel spinning, my kid brother drop line for crabs.My mum and I would search the pools.Life was family without televisions and computers in the bedroom.

Ps Addie some of my wifes family fish commercially in Croatia.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2011)

i understand how eggs work, addie, lol. and laws too.

it just seems odd how often we get females, especially ones with roe. i mean, i buy them from various supermarkets and fish mongers in the nyc metro area. not out of the back of a truck or a guy with a suitcase on a corner somewhere.

speaking of suitcases, however, i can get you a deal on a rolax watch, or a lois vuitton handbag...


----------



## McAwesome (Nov 12, 2011)

Addie said:


> My second husband was a commercial fisherman. He  would always bring in lobsters. The kids hated them. And I got sick of  them real quick.



What!? I'd kill a human being for a lobster! It's really because it's expensive and rare around these parts. However, I can understand that the same thing everyday is annoying.

Now what did I learn on TV about lobsters? The pincers are the softest part and to remove them, you have to slam you knife into it and slide the meat out or something. I  don't know. Never had a lobster before.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope you get to try it!  The meat is so sweet, like a cross between shrimp and crab, but with a lovely flavor all its own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i understand how eggs work, addie, lol. and laws too.
> 
> it just seems odd how often we get females, especially ones with roe. i mean, i buy them from various supermarkets and fish mongers in the nyc metro area. not out of the back of a truck or a guy with a suitcase on a corner somewhere.
> 
> speaking of suitcases, however, i can get you a deal on a rolax watch, or a lois vuitton handbag...



Can you get me a Bugatti Veyron Super Sport on the cheap???


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2011)

there's a delivery of borgatti vayrons coming in next week. just as good...


----------



## Addie (Nov 12, 2011)

buckytom said:


> is it legal any time of the year?


They only lay their eggs during the winter. In the warm summer months, they shed their shells and grow a new one. That is one reason I hate the summer ones. Too watery. And that is when they are most vunerable to predators. BTW, did you know lobsters are related to cockroaches?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can you get me a Bugatti Veyron Super Sport on the cheap???


 
I love those cars. I can't believe the upkeep on them though. Even airplanes are only inspected once a year. Lots of consumable parts on those cars.


----------

